# Hernia, what a drag



## misanthropicrustacian (May 23, 2014)

so just got back to ca stopped being on the move for a bit and realized i got a hernia , only just realized it now because it seems to have gotten worse to the point that i can tell its there! i like to be physically active and most of the work i do is physical trade work type, so it sucks, i kindof just want to hit the road n go north or northeast because lately i know i shouldnt work, but traveling with this i need to take it easy. Has anyone gotten medi-cal? i tried to use the website and was confused i was just trying to get some free healthcare, id like some free health care now. Idk, just felt like sharing that


----------



## Kim Chee (May 23, 2014)

What kind of hernia? A truss can help. I've had a hernia for a few years now (even had surgery which failed). They are common and suck. Keep an eye on it for discoloration (strangulation/necrotizing tissue). Figure out how to reduce it as well (if it is reducible).

Sorry I'm not any help on the free healthcare thing, people shouldn't have to pay for medical care anyway.


----------



## misanthropicrustacian (Jun 9, 2014)

really you had surgery and its still a problem?! , how do you deal with traveling , just take it easy i guess, thats what im doing. SD? you in south dakota or san diego?


----------



## Kim Chee (Jun 9, 2014)

It wasn't a problem until the repair failed shortly afterward. I won't be traveling for about another 10 days or so. I think my days of walking 10-20 miles with gear are over unless I get a good repair, but I get around fine if I don't push too hard and enjoy the pain.

I am leaving south dakota very soon, heading west.


----------

